# Tires for road & gravel??



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm planning on doing two road rides soon, the first is "Hell of Hunterdon"
"The challenging course features 18 sections of dirt, gravel, and hardscrabble roads (covering approximately 15% of the course) as you wind your way through scenic farmland and country towns. Total elevation gain is 3600 feet. " 

The 2nd ride will be pretty similiar...."Fools Classic":
" The challenging course is ca 72 miles long of roads less traveled, and will feature 25 sections of dirt, gravel, and hardscrabble roads, comprising ca 23% of the course. Total elevation gain is > 5000'."

I was thinking of picking up some 25mm tires, but since these are pretty much the only time I would use them wanted to keep the price on the cheaper side. I see Performance Bike has the Michelin Lithions 25mm for $20. Are the Lithions a safe bet for this type of surface? If you have a better suggestion....I'm all ears.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

vittoria pave (green ones) in 24mm at 90-95psi


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks*



alexb618 said:


> vittoria pave (green ones) in 24mm at 90-95psi


....but $40 vs $120 is a big difference, plus no one really has these in stock from what I can find.

Michael


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

KMan said:


> ....but $40 vs $120 is a big difference


Cheap tires ride like garden hose, especially cheap Michelins. My 2c: If it were for training etc then save a few dollars but for a special ride spend a few dollars and get some nice tires.

The green Vitoria's are great, or try the new 25mm Conti GP4000s.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Another option....*

I'd personally go with the Conti 4 Seasons...I did a roubaix-style race last year, and the tires had no cuts or damage whatsoever.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

cheap tyres feel like cheap tyres

your choice


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

What about Vittoria Open Corsa Cx Road Bike Tires (25mm)? Nashbar has these for $50


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

KMan said:


> What about Vittoria Open Corsa Cx Road Bike Tires (25mm)? Nashbar has these for $50


If the gravel is loose you would be better with the KX tread which has more aggressive edges to the tread. The CX is a traditional file-pattern tire and will work well on hard-pack.

The green Pave tire are basically a slightly wider KX with slightly thicker sidewalls.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Open Pave*

After reading some reviews I went with the Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG's from Ribble....ended up being $40 each.

Thanks


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

KMan said:


> I went with the Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG's


:thumbsup:


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

good choice


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I did the ride yesterday on Continental Gatorskin 25's. I had two flats and the Gators are a beech to change. On one of the gravel roads in the Sourlands, I apparently cut into the sidewall on the rear. When changing this one, I didn't pick up the cut. Went flat again near the Bull Island rest point. Turned the tire inside out, inspected closely, and found the sidewall damage. Couldn't see or feel it without doing this. One of my buddies gave me a highly talc'ed tube, to decrease friction, and I got back to Lambertville OK. Great ride on a perfect day.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Vittoria Open Pavé in stock ( black ones )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Vittoria-O...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item2eac105401


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Terex said:


> On one of the gravel roads in the Sourlands, I apparently cut into the sidewall on the rear.
> [snip]
> One of my buddies gave me a highly talc'ed tube, to decrease friction, and I got back to Lambertville OK. Great ride on a perfect day.


A folded energy bar wrapper will stop the innertube from poking through a sidewall cut and will get you home :thumbsup:


----------

